# Freenet Erotikseiten



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

Hallo ! 
Ich habe mal ne Frage, ich war letztens auch auf diesen Freenet Erotikseiten, bin da aber schnell weider raus, war dann irgendwie auf [...] oder so ! 
Ist da euch was bekannt, ob es da Dialer gibt ? Ich habe einen Dialerschutz von GDATA und die Nummern sperren lassen, interkontinetale,0190 und 0900 Nummern, dazu noch 0191 und 0193 ! 
Muss ich jetzt mit ner hohen Telefonrechnung rechnen ?

Liebe Grüsse ! 

MB !

_[Bitte keine gefährdenden URLs. (bh)]_


----------



## BenTigger (29 August 2005)

Nein, keine Kosten, die du dir gefallen lassen must, dürfen durch diese Seite entstehen.

Sollten 0900 oder 019x Nummern auftauchen, die du ja gesperrt hast, steht dein TKAnbieter dafür grade, wenn du nachweisen kannst, das er dir die Sperre bestätigte. (Rechnung oder Anschreiben)

Alle anderen Nummern die ein Dialer anwählen könnte, sind laut Bundesnetzagentur(RegTP):"nicht genemigt und brauchen nicht bezahlt zu werden."


----------



## KatzenHai (29 August 2005)

1. Wieso "auch"?

2. Freenet selbst behauptet: "ohne Extrakosten" - das sollte dann wohl auch so sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 August 2005)

Das Thema freenet wird hier bereits ausführlich gewürdigt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5181
Nachdem freenet im letzten Jahr seine Geschäftsbeziehungen zu einer "new biz media gmbh" abgebrochen hatte, hat man verschiedene Lösungen implementiert. Dazu gehörten Angebote verschiedener Güteklassen...

Aktuell gibt es bei freenet das "Erotikportal" und den "Erotiklink" auf der Startseite ("wer hätte so 'was von der schönen Lyn gedacht?" --> "Girl des Tages")

Rechts und links vom "Girl des Tages" befinden sich die links zu freenet's hauseigenem Angebot. Bist Du dort angekommen, könnte sich ein popup öffnen, das zu Schlund führt. Egal ob Du dort den Tiger anklickst, "Vorschau" oder sonst 'was - du wirst zu einem 9,99/Tag handypayfenster von mp/payray geschickt. ("triple x"). Da man den Preis dort lesen kann, besteht keine Gefahr. Schau Dir den Quelltext der Seite an, da wurde offenbar aufgeräumt...
Impressum gibt es da keines...

Im "hauseigenen" Angebot finden sich eine Menge blinkender Bildchen. Die Bilder sehen eigentlich immer gleich aus, nur die Ziele können schwanken.  Gleich um die Ecke bei freenet, da gibt's so 'ne Firma, da bekam man früher so Zeugs. Ich hab dann immer gekuckt und mich gefreut, wenn ich wieder eines dieser Bildchen entdeckt habe. War ein spannendes Ratespiel, man sieht ja beim link immer nur ad.freenet-rz.de und dann kommt ein ewiger rattenschwanz... Heute sehe ich da wieder ein Bild, das laut Bildquelle von adserver.freenet.de kommt. "Gratis" steht drauf, landet bei einer Seite, die "freezugang" heisst und sich dieses mal eben grau auf blau ad absurdum führte "
Internet Zugang: 1 Monat lang Zugang insg. 2 Logins pro Tag
Max. 100 Minuten pro Tag = Max. 3000 Minuten pro Monat: Nur € 49,- pro Monat (€ 0,016 pro Minute)"

Man kann nie so genau sagen, wohin welcher link führt und die Banner ROTIEREN so schön. Wie gesagt: Neben hauseigenen links gibt es Bilder vom freenet-server, mit einem link, auf dem freenet drauf steht ... h**p://ac5-07.ad.freenet-rz.de/event.ng/Type=click *********

...aber man landet bei einem freenet sicher gänzlich unbekannten  dänischen Seiteninhaber aus dem schönen dänischen Allerod. Administriert wird die seite von einer Firma "Speed Work". Da freenet sich ja nicht so gut auskennt, gehen sie, die ja angeblich alle ihre links prüfen, sicher davon aus, dass Dänen nie lügen. Sie vertuschen nur, nämlich das hier: 





> Internet Zugang: 1 Monat lang Zugang insg. 2 Logins pro Tag Max. 100 Minuten pro Tag = Max. 3000 Minuten pro Monat: Nur € 49,- pro Monat (€ 0,016 pro Minute)


. Und zwar je nach Lust und Laune in weiß auf schwarz oder grau auf dunkelrot usw.

Dann gibt's noch links zu "Pana-medios" in Panama. Das heisst dann auch triple-x und kostet auch 9,99/Tag. Na ja, wenn Du _Lust_ auf _abenteuer_ hast, kannst du das natürlich auch in _de_utschland machen. Aber von der de-Seite wirst Du ja eh nur wieder nach Panama geschickt. _Ja, ja, be_hagen lösst das nicht gerade aus. Es gibt auch Seiten mit dänischer Lastschrift und Kreditkarte. Das haben die auch, jaja, die sind seit Jahren so innovativ, dass weder freenet noch die österreichischen bill-bill-wie-hiess-dieser-unsägliche-Typ-gleich? Hausfrau? Hüttenkasper? Irgendwie so, ach ja, bill-it-easy war das doch. Die mögen die Dänen auch so gerne, weil sie so innovativ sind wie die Kamps AG...

Oben auf den freenet-Seiten gibt's dann immer die refresh-Überraschungspackung. Ob Du von Hagen nach Panama kommst oder von Hamburg nach Dänemark oder über Berlin nach - wie hiess das Nest gleich wieder - Husby? freenet passt schon auf Dich auf...

Wenn man übrigens auf die Hagener Route kommt (also Panama), dann kann man z.B. unmöglich einen Impressumslink erkennen. Der ist manchmal dunkelrot auf wenigerdunkelrot. Wenn Du ihn fndest, freu Duich, funktionieren tut er eh nicht. Das Impressum musst Du Dir selber fiedlern.

Dieser Beitrag enthält Ironie und kommt zu dem Ergebnis: Freenet hat seriösere Partner als früher. Sie verstecken ihre Identität, sie verstecken die Preishinweise, sie verwirren Dich ein wenig - aber: sie wählen keine Frankfurter Festnetznummern mehr.


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, keine Kosten, die du dir gefallen lassen must, dürfen durch diese Seite entstehen.
> 
> Sollten 0900 oder 019x Nummern auftauchen, die du ja gesperrt hast, steht dein TKAnbieter dafür grade, wenn du nachweisen kannst, das er dir die Sperre bestätigte. (Rechnung oder Anschreiben)
> 
> Alle anderen Nummern die ein Dialer anwählen könnte, sind laut Bundesnetzagentur(RegTP):"nicht genemigt und brauchen nicht bezahlt zu werden."



Noch ne Frage, ist auch nicht bekannt, das da sich Auslandsdailer einwählen oder so ?

Das Internet ist ja nicht immer so harmlos ! 

Gruss Marcel


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2005)

Was meinst Du mit "da"?


Zum Thema Auslandsdialer: Man ist sicher auf Seiten der Dialereros gut gerüstet... 
Aber lohnt sich denn das Risiko "Auslandsdialer" für die Anbieter wirklich? Es gibt doch noch andere Märkte zu entdecken, wo es auch weniger verrückte Gutmenschen gibt.

Anbieter können sich da ja schlau machen. Wie wäre es mit japanischen Dialern, terminiert in den Niederlanden?



> この「サービス」ではあな&#12383 ; ; ; ; ; ; ;のリクエストでダイヤラー及| 03;メッセンジャーソフトウェア 2434;ダウンロードして提供します&       #12290;　このサイトのコンテンツ&#12395 ; ; ; ; ; ; ;アクセスさせるため、ダイヤ} 21;ー及びメッセジャーソフトウ 2455;アはあなたのハードディスク&       #12395;残されます。
> 
> ソフトウェアはBrosman Managementによって提供されます。こ 398;ソフトウェアによりあなたは
> 
> ...



Wende Dich doch einfach an die lieben Jungs dort bei Fragen...


> 下記のアドレスににお問い合わせください。in**_jap**_dial**@yahoo.comあなたの電話番号、住所、名義と使用料金を送ってください。もしくは、請求書を添付してください。



Gerüchten zufolge wurden deren Dialereros in Mallorca gesehen letztes Jahr... 


> Hablemos de la plantación de algún Moneytrees nuevo aquí



Der japanische Text lautet übrigens in bestem Babelfish-Englisch: 





> In order to access the contents, diamond Ra is connected to international telephone number. As for fee the bill reaches 31 Yen, Holland (Netherlands) to as an international call charge from the international call company concerning maximum of 6 seconds. Every fee plan 6 second 3 minute between first 1 minute 1 minutes after the elapsing daytime 8AM-19PM 31 22 750 nighttime 19PM-23PM 24 18 600 nighttime 23PM- 8AM 23 16 550



Dieses spezielle Auge wurde hier bereits thematisiert.
[ich hab den link zum Auge raus... ist ja furchtbar... --> google "Brosman Management" und dann aber nur mit Schutzhelm! Leider ist der einzige deutsche Referenzlink wegen eines DDOS nicht erreichbar]

siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=90690#90690

Ist vielleicht nicht ganz das richtige Blatt, aber der passende Baum!
Du siehst: Null problemo mit next generation geo targetting routing 

(Höchstens für die Telekom vielleicht)
[enthält Ironie, aber mehr Ernst als Ironie...]


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2005)

Zurück zu freen**: Unter Vorbehalt sind die Dänenlinks vom Erotikforum verschwunden. Es gibt nur noch ...ju-ju-ju-bel... Shortpaylinks zu einer Firma, die so panamaisch ist wie ich allgemeinverständlich...


----------

